# Snakes on a plane!! .... or just in my basement



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You've probably looked, 

But most entry points are along the utilities and it only takes a tiny hole for vermin to squeeze through. 

So check your plumbing, electrical, dryer vent, and heating cooling entrances, exits.


ED


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

An exterminator taught me that mice & whatever else walk around the house usually in the fall. As soon as they feel a warm draft, they make a sharp turn. According to the exterminator, we have to do the same thing. Of course, we aren't feeling a draft, we are using our eyes.


----------



## Itrim (Jul 15, 2018)

You could maybe finish off the basement to resemble the interior of a 747, get yourselves a Samuel Jackson mask and have your friends over for snake night?


----------



## MotoGP3000 (Aug 29, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> You've probably looked,
> 
> But most entry points are along the utilities and it only takes a tiny hole for vermin to squeeze through.
> 
> ...




I think I've done a pretty good job looking. I think... I did buy some expanding foam spray to at least try and deter critters. it is perplexing though because there isn't anything obvious from what I can see. 


Any kind of tool that would helpful to find maybe intrusion by looking at temps or air that would work in a finished basement? idk if there is something that would register a potential break?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes there are Thermal imaging Cameras.

If you don't want to buy one, see if you can rent one at a rental place.

Or call a vermin specialist, and hire them to do it for you, then either seal it yourself, or pay them for the sealing. 

A basement and crawlspace winterization specialist should have all the tools needed to advise you on sealing, and quote you a price for their service. 

Sometimes on a windy day, you can use a smoke stick, and walk around the basement looking for drafts, this will point you to any breaks in your home envelope.


ED


----------

